# At what point did your puppy sleep through the night?



## ShipIt

Edgar is 11 weeks old and he sleeps through the night with no accidents in his crate. He'll sleep from 10 or 11 pm until anywhere from 7am to Noon depending on how late I sleep in.
I usually make myself get up around 7 though because I know he has to potty and I don't want to make him hold it way too long. If I'm still tired though, I put him back in his crate and go back to sleep and he's fine.

The diarrhea and vomit doesn't sound good. It must have been a bad night. :/


----------



## Mirinde

Iorek almost slept through the night pretty much immediately after we got him. He'd usually have to go out once around 5-6am, and then he'd come right back to bed. At the time though my fiance was on second shift and last potty call of the night was about 2am. So the sleeping hours were between
2am-10am. This lasted until he was about nine weeks. Once Ben went back to day shift, Iorek just got up with him for work around 5am and then came back to sleep with me. By three months, he'd sleep from 9pm to noon if we did.
All of my parents dogs have immediately slept through the night as well. 

Definitely sounds like a bad night! Just last month, Iorek had a really upset tummy over something and was needing to be taken out every three or four hours through the night and that was at five months old. I'd try it again when her tummy is feeling better =)


----------



## PrincessFi

I think she just needs to g out in the middle of the night yet. I don't think she is sick or anything - i think I just stressed her out by not letting her go potty. She seems fine this morning. I think for now I will just continue the routine of letting her out - she does go right out, come back in, and go in her crate to go to bed. Poor girl! I felt like such a bad mommy, but I guess I wouldn't know if she could make it through the night if I never tried! Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Megora

This is a tricky question for me... 

For the first 3 or so weeks after bringing my guy home, we did the 12AM, 3AM, 6AM potty route. And I generally was waking him up to take him out. This was without crating. After that, we weaned off the 3AM outing and he was pretty much sleeping through the night. 

The 6AM outing was about the time I would be leaving for work. So I can't say how soon he would have been able to sleep in longer. 

The dog before him followed the same schedule for the first 2-3 weeks. And in his case he was so determined to keep sleeping that he would go burrowing way under the bed where I couldn't reach him. The idiot.  

Diarrhea and vomit - keep an eye on her. That sounds like she's sick.


----------



## paula bedard

My guys both slept through the night within a few weeks of coming home. Our last potty break was at bedtime, 10-11 pm and they would sleep through until 6-ish the next morning.


----------



## rhondas

My 4 year old came home from the breeder at 10 weeks old and slept through the night from day one. I took him out for the last time at night at around 10 pm and he slept until 5:30 am/6am on weekdays and usually until around 8am on weekends. He never had an accident in the crate.

I think you just had a bad night and it sounds like your puppy is not feeling well. I would keep an eye on her today and if she still has diarrhea this afternoon and vomits I would take her to the vet. I would suggest having a fecal done to rule out any parasites, coccidia or giardia.


----------



## PrincessFi

She just had a fecal done, and was clear. I started her on rice and hamburger this morning, cause she still has the diarrhea, but is acting normal.


----------



## Sterling Archer

I got him at six weeks. He was sleeping through the night accident free within a week of bringing him home. In your dogs case, it just sounds like a bad night.


----------



## AkaiKishi

Remus (from 8wks old) has always slept all through the night without any accidents or whining (except for the first 2 min after crating); even on the first night. Usually sleeps between 10pm and 6am.

I consider myself lucky though!


----------



## Retriever123

Our 11 week old puppy, Maya, has slept through the night since we got her, at 8 weeks old. No accidents in the crate, she is very good that way. But other ways well do you have a couple of days?

Every puppy is different so I would think that soon you puppy will be sleeping through the night. 

Good luck!


----------



## amanda.christy

We've had Cooper for 1 week, and he's 8 weeks old tomorrow. We let him sleep throughout the day on and off between meals (since puppies need so much sleep!) and then be sure to keep him awake from dinner (between 5-6pm) until bedtime (10pm) when he has his last potty and stool break outside for the day. He whined at first, but we don't cave in to whining. If you cave, you teach your puppy than whining gets her attention and out of her crate. It's been a week, and Cooper sleeps through the night from 10 or 11pm until 4 or 5am at least, and if he whines at that point, we wait 10 minutes to see if he's just whiny or really needs to potty. If he doesn't stop whining after 10 minutes, we wait for a brief interval when he stops whining, let him out of the cage, let him outside, and then bring him in- when he goes back to sleep until 7am or so. And it works pretty well for us  Good luck!


----------



## Florabora22

Lol, I'll offer a side of the story that is the exact opposite of people's here.

If I let Flora go longer than 15 minutes in her crate she would urinate in it, have diarrhea, or vomit. Not because she was sick - she was just anxious as hell.

So yeah, your dog may be sick and if she's acting like she's sick then maybe you should give the vet a call, but her diarrhea/vomit could also have been a result of getting anxious when you didn't come to let her out. 

However, given that your puppy is now... 4 months old now? She should be able to hold it all night. So my guess is that she was probably just sick! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Florabora22

ShipIt said:


> Edgar is 11 weeks old and he sleeps through the night with no accidents in his crate. He'll sleep from 10 or 11 pm until anywhere from 7am to Noon depending on how late I sleep in.
> I usually make myself get up around 7 though because I know he has to potty and I don't want to make him hold it way too long. If I'm still tired though, I put him back in his crate and go back to sleep and he's fine.
> 
> The diarrhea and vomit doesn't sound good. It must have been a bad night. :/


I have to ask... you DO feed your dog in the morning, no? Or does he go from 10pm-noon without food?


----------



## oakleysmommy

I caved into the whining the second nite i brought Oakley home. since that second nite he's never been in a crate and is now six months old. He started sleeping thru the nite by 4 months.


----------



## ShipIt

kdmarsh said:


> I have to ask... you DO feed your dog in the morning, no? Or does he go from 10pm-noon without food?


I feed him around 7 when I get up to let him out because I don't want to make him hold it _that_ long.
I make myself get up, let him out to go potty, bring him back in, feed him breakfast, wait 15min to a half hour, bring him back outside to potty, and put him back in his crate so I can go back to sleep. 
Don't worry; he gets breakfast!


----------



## dexter0125

Dex didn't sleep through the night for the first 6 weeks I had him. I feel like it was my fault because I key puppy pads in my room for him to use. He started sleeping through the night as soon as I took them away. I also allowed him to lay with me in bed, though so I don't think it made it any easier for him to be away from me. Nor did it help that I got him every time he made a sound. Eventually I just had to listen to it until he stopped. The end of the puppy pads ended it for me tho.


----------



## PrincessFi

Just wanted to update on Fiona. She is fine  No diarrhea or vomiting after that night, and she slept through the night last night! Hopefully it was just a freak thing... it has been EXTREMELY hot (it hit 104 today!) so I think that could have affected her. thanks for all your information!


----------



## Duke201106

We just got our guy on Wednesday! 6 weeks old, not a single accident in the first 30 hours or so (even when crated 8 hours straight - only happens once a week - its how our shifts workout). He pretty much goes through the night but I wake him around 1am to go outside. I wake up at 5am for work bring him out, water and feed. Play then he falls asleep on his own somewhere for a few hours. Only 2 pee accidents so far, and they were both our fault - he was actually by the door crying but we didnt nake it in time! Feel very lucky to have such a great boy, only issues we have are his feeding and a little bit of crying in his crate at night


----------

